
N-dimensional complex numbers - bra-ket
http://www.alenspage.net/ComplexNumbers.htm
======
fxj
A reinvention of quaternions and Clifford Algebra? There is also a very good
book by David Hestenes about the application of Clifford Algebra in 3-D space
([http://www.springer.com/de/book/9789027716736](http://www.springer.com/de/book/9789027716736)).

------
gfody
Curious to see the 3D and 4D Mandelbrot using this method. Should look
something like the last visualization on this page
[http://www.skytopia.com/project/fractal/mandelbrot.html](http://www.skytopia.com/project/fractal/mandelbrot.html)
but with more bulbs?

~~~
Grustaf
Lont time ago when I was in high school I had a fascination for quaternions
and wrote a mandelbrot implementation for them in a weird c like language on
the Amiga. Unfortunately it turned out that the 4d mandelbrot set was just the
normal one swept around the two new axes.

Now that I actually know how to program and it doesn't take hours to render an
image it might be time to revisit this!

~~~
arethuza
"weird c like language on the Amiga"

Was that BCPL?

~~~
Grustaf
I think it was called E!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amiga_E](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amiga_E)

------
Ygg2
On mobile I can't read this article. Paragraphs end midway.

~~~
petters
Mobile-friendly view sort of works in Chrome.

~~~
Ygg2
I viewed this in Chrome and Firefox (mobile), it's horrible in both cases.

Here is sample paragraph from Chrome:

First column:

    
    
        "...This answer indicates that a straightforward"
    

Second column:

    
    
        "This notion of notion of mathematical impossibility..."
    

I thought I was going crazy and then searched all nearby paragraphs for
continuation, until I noticed last sentence in a paragraph was missing its
lower half.

------
gugagore
I don't think it makes sense to say "the x direction and i direction" about
the number "x + iy". How about "the 1 direction and i direction"?

~~~
radarsat1
Or just the real and imaginary axes?

------
Ceezy
Clifford Algebra are century hold. Why would you need a new one...?

------
marxidad
He has a weird antifeminist essay on that site, with a jab at transgender
identity at the end:
[http://www.alenspage.net/Man.Woman.htm](http://www.alenspage.net/Man.Woman.htm)

